# Great White Shark



## OUTCAST (Mar 9, 2018)

That GoPro lens doesn't do it justice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACO-Qv-oG_c&t=1s


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Mar 10, 2018)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water.


----------



## WGASA (Mar 10, 2018)

Have seen many diving off Jacksonville fl for 28 yrs, not aggressive to divers at least not yet. Dusky's & Bulls are another story...


----------



## WayneB (Mar 10, 2018)

nice!
 If'n that were me it woulda been muted or beeped out.


----------



## OUTCAST (Mar 10, 2018)

WGASA said:


> Have seen many diving off Jacksonville fl for 28 yrs, not aggressive to divers at least not yet. Dusky's & Bulls are another story...



Great to hear. Any videos or pics of these guys? Notice any correlation to water temp or season?


----------



## WGASA (Mar 11, 2018)

Pregnant females in fall winter spring, depending on water temps, they feed on the wright whales that calve here. Gulf stream runs 60+ miles offshore & they like the temp breaks the edges, it is unnerving to be in a thermocline  coming into different temp water & low & behold a white cruising the edge.  I have thought of dropping the stringer but never have. Not as many sightings in summer but still happens. Plenty of inshore sightings around the artificial reef systems. I don't run a go pro but there are pics look @ FL sportsman of spearboard. Regards


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 12, 2018)

*one of Gods*

great creatures, been around for thousands of years.

Awesome!

s&r


----------

